

Apple CEO paid less than Nokia CEO - dolphenstein
http://www.thefullsignal.com/news/1839371/apple_ceo_paid_less_than_nokia_ceo.html

======
tawgx
im pretty sure Cook got like a $400m grant to vest over 10y when he got
started. Anyways, I do hope for Elop he's getting paid in cache and not stock.

